# Any wildlife deterrents?



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

What I'd be looking for is something that I could apply a few days before cutting to encourage wildlife to vacate the fields. I am not some tree hugger, but I don't enjoy the number of good snakes, turtles, and baby deer I've hit without seeing over the past few years and while cutting hay gave me time to think of products I wish I had. Something that washes away and doesn't affect the hay would be needed of course. Not sure if such products exist.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not fast movers there. I know they have items to scare animals out of fields such as propane guns and no doubt some kind of lights and audio systems that are battery operated. Of course how such would play with neighbors may be issue or farm animals. I have had deer walk within about 75 feet of me on tractor while working.

Asking something I do not know how reasonable it is, but if you were to begin mowing say in the center of the field and mow out would that noise possible help run those from in the fields out?

This article is interesting. They are using raw eggs. No idea if they will work with the critters you list.

http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/agriculture/An-excellent-method-to-ward-off-wild-animals/article16874770.ece


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not that I've seen, maybe some type of product like "snake away" would work but I kinda doubt it would work for all...be a pain in the ass to put around the edge of the field. I don't like killing critters with the mower...be it fawns, turtles, quail, etc. I do, however, try my best to hit the white birds.....they're tough to hit with the mower, easier with the Tedder


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

> By observing this, some hatchery workers started spraying the egg contents mixed with water, on their home gardens and noticed that the deer do not come near the plants (sprayed with egg contents), probably due to the pungent odour emitted by the raw egg contents when exposed to the air.


Interesting idea, probably not what I want! to be smelling for a few days of haying either. How about a predator urine diluted?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Actually we have found differnt things that work as deer repellants. On young pecan trees deer like to eat the leaves and bucks like to use it as a scratching post which will bark the tree and you have to cut the tree back below the damage and loose years of growth.

We first started with human hair clippings.... Worked but too much trouble/nasty

Then there is spraying rags with the cheapest perfume you can find we hung them in the trees. I think awhile back you could get a pretty big bottle fot like 3 bucks at a dollar store.

Then the dial soap. Cheap yellow dial bar soap. Make a hanger out of number 9 wire. Cut bar into 4peices and push wire through soap make 2 bends and hang in tree. Works great. Apply each year.

As for other animals ***** like to eat flybait that is on corn... "Hear it kills them quick"... Wink wink

Never tryed it but some say zinc will repel hogs.. like pour a band/strip on fence line of zinc powder.

In pecans we spray alot of zinc early in the growing season have noticed when we are spraying zinc no hogs.. later in the year they come in thick. No clue if its related or what. I use zinc sulfate 35.5% zinc not sure of any other zinc powder products. I pay like 50 cents a pound.

Keeping deer and hogs outof a field.... Fence and a damn good one.

Hotwire fence will keep a hog out if strong enough wires and correct height. But you must keep it running. One night and its all over. Seen youtube videos of a guy in Georgia putting 2 electric fences like 4 foot from each other so deer dont want to jump it??? Never tryed it.

I hate deer and hogs..


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Population control. The more fawns we can destroy, the less big deer damaging crops. Same with turkeys. Only good snake I ever saw is the one that made the pair of boots I wear to church.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Rattling snake skin?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been there done that, took over 700 deer off 6 square miles the first park hunt they had. Not sure how many of those deer ate on our fields every night, but yields were a third at home than they were five miles from the park. Strange enough I've yet to get a fawn since getting a discbine, think its noisy enough to make em vacate.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Rattling snake skin?


Python


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Been there done that, took over 700 deer off 6 square miles the first park hunt they had. Not sure how many of those deer ate on our fields every night, but yields were a third at home than they were five miles from the park. Strange enough I've yet to get a fawn since getting a discbine, think its noisy enough to make em vacate.


Yeah, we mowed a lot of acres with a 13' discbine at 8-12 mph and I don't remember ever getting a deer. Old sickle conditioner and 2nd gear on the farmall M used to get a couple fawns a year. Discbine is hard on hen turkeys though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We get fawns yearly.....have to hit em in the head with a hammer (or pistol ifn ya got one) and drag 'em off the field. I hate that crap....I have to get out of the cab


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Python


Don't guess I've ever seen Python boots....lots of gator, and rattlin' snake boots, leather goods around here. Course with the problem they're having in the glades and elsewhere in Florida with exotic snakes, I'm sure they are showing up....... I did have some boots made out of Kangaroo years ago that were without a doubt my best wearing boots ever.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Been there done that, took over 700 deer off 6 square miles the first park hunt they had. Not sure how many of those deer ate on our fields every night, but yields were a third at home than they were five miles from the park. Strange enough I've yet to get a fawn since getting a discbine, think its noisy enough to make em vacate.


You must not be mowing early enough after fawns drop not to get one. We are up to 1 that we know of and have seen 20+ last few weeks. As they get older they will move but if they are just dropped they tend to stay put.

In the same field we got 1 this year we took out 5 or so last year and we saw just as many fawns and does in there while mowing.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Dogs were one of my first thoughts say a a few beagles for they like to run and bark. But felt they may damage the crop too much. But not sure turtles and snakes would run from them .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rodent control.

Seen damndest thing other day.Ran a fawn threw the cutter and doe came back to that spot and had nose in windrow.I figured I had hit a fawn so dug in windrow and threw it out of hay.Doe came back and was eating the fawn.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Palmettokat said:


> Dogs were one of my first thoughts say a a few beagles for they like to run and bark. But felt they may damage the crop too much. But not sure turtles and snakes would run from them .


Actually that reminds me of a funny story.
I took on a native pecan bottom and an old native tree can get big, like 5 foot diameter and bigger. To harvest pecans we shake them off the tree with a shaker that clamps to the tree trunk. Well some are too big to shake. I asked an old timer how he delt with it and told him if I wait till they fall on their own the *****, squirrels and crows would eat then all. His reply was goto the dog pound and get all their rat terrier dogs they have and tie them to the tree. Not sure if he was being serious or not but he did say you can get a couple hundred in the bed of your truck. A suppose 30 years ago you could do that but i am guesssing the adoption fees now adays would eat into your profit.

He leased a few really big places and I would be suprised if back in the 70s and 80s there were little dogs tied to a bunch of trees down there.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Deer and hogs, a freezer and a rifle? We don't have hogs, yet. Some knuckle head will introduce them so they can be hunted. Never had turkeys until a couple years ago, they were introduced, or reintroduced? so people can hunt them.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Wethay said:


> Deer and hogs, a freezer and a rifle? We don't have hogs, yet. Some knuckle head will introduce them so they can be hunted. Never had turkeys until a couple years ago, they were introduced, or reintroduced? so people can hunt them.


No idea there for hogs have been in the South for hundreds of years. But there are in areas here that will shock you and are seldom seen. It is their damage that shows up. All the rooting. Hogs and Coyotes have open season on them year round and if not mistaken even for night hunting state wide last I was told.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My wildlife deterrent has always been .22 mag, .223, .243, .270, or 12 gauge. I find them to be quite effective.

I'd like to take the .223 and .270 hog hunting. Anybody got piggies they want dead?


----------

